# Does this sound legit?!



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

So my aunt, has this "crippling disability" of going into anxiety attack when she is not with or around her dog Emma, who is a 5 year old mix mutt kick me dog breed. So anywho, she decided to make it a service dog because she can't stand to be away from her without having panic attacks. She says after six months of training she got Emma her service card. Wanna know what the dog does?! She says it calms her nerves from panic attacks, and alerts her to the nerve damage in her knee, so the dog will alert her whenever her nerves will "act up". So she is a two in one service dog!! She is SO PROUD of Emma!!


It sounds like utter BS to me. This dog RIPPED a purebred poodles, who at the time was a show dog, face off and now the dog can't show. Not only does she gloat about it, she was thrilled the man couldn't sue because his dog wasn't on lead in his front yard. 

It doesn't sound right, I think she chose to get the dog as a service dog because she is moving from Cali to Florida and she doesn't want to be separated from the dog during the move. Especially on the flights. 

ONE LAST THING, she said her doctor, recommend Emma to be her service dog because of how *protective *she is of her?! 

The kick me pseudo service dog!









I personally think my aunt is spewing BS and abusing the system. What do you think, am I being too judgmental?!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would say she's definitely abusing the system. and no doctor would "prescribe" a service dog for protection. I'm pretty certain it doesnt work that way. Your aunt should be smacked.... hard and put in a padded room with a teeny tiny window that she cant reach.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Your aunt should be smacked.... hard and put in a padded room with a teeny tiny window that she cant reach.


I couldn't agree more. I just recently RESTARTED talking to this aunt, I stopped talking to her after her dog attacked that other dog, this wasn't just it, she is a hard to handle person, the whole family agrees. I quit talking to her after because she said that breeders are ruining things for the dogs that don't have homes already, that are in shelters. That dogs shouldn't be bred, they should just stop that and make everybody adopt. When she said that, we got into it. She new I had a deposit on a purebred GSD and she was being snide and making underhanded comments. She ALWAYS has to be right, and she is always causing drama.

She and I have COMPLETELY different views on things in life!

This though, is a new low...


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds pretty BS to me. 

By the way, what's a "mix mutt kick me dog breed?"


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I couldn't agree more. I just recently RESTARTED talking to this aunt, I stopped talking to her after her dog attacked that other dog, this wasn't just it, she is a hard to handle person, the whole family agrees. I quit talking to her after because she said that breeders are ruining things for the dogs that don't have homes already, that are in shelters. That dogs shouldn't be bred, they should just stop that and make everybody adopt. When she said that, we got into it. She new I had a deposit on a purebred GSD and she was being snide and making underhanded comments. She ALWAYS has to be right, and she is always causing drama.
> 
> She and I have COMPLETELY different views on things in life!
> 
> This though, is a new low...


 
so basically she is a can of worms kinda person. I have no issues adopting if i find the right dog but i have NO issues going to a breeder either. People with such head in the hole views make me mad! What works for one may not work for another. UGH! i would stop talking to her again lol.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Greydusk said:


> Sounds pretty BS to me.
> 
> By the way, what's a "mix mutt kick me dog breed?"



Haha, a mix mutt kick me dog breed" is a mixed pup/mutt, that is also the size of a kick me dog/ a common slang name given to those tiny yappy breeds, BREED! LOL!

She is small, annoying, mixed dog, that bit me when I went to visit my aunt, and taken another dogs face out of the show ring. :-( Not my favorite dog I've ever met!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

My answer to your question is directly from the ADA definition of a service dog:

" ... the provision of emotional support, well-being, comfort, or companionship do not constitute work or tasks for the purposes of this definition.” 



> ... after six months of training she got Emma her service card


There is no such thing as a legit *service card* for a SD. Fake rip offs can be purchased all over the Internet from anywhere from below $50 up to $100s according to if you also buy their "suitable for framing certificates" and specially designed leashes etc. 

Six months ??? Average time to train a SD is 1 1/2 to 2 years. Guide dogs are started as puppies when they go into a puppy raisers home to begin learning good manners and how a well-behaved dog acts.

Doctors can write a *prescription* or recommendation for an Emotional Support Animal which I would say falls more in line with your aunt's dog except for the aggression issues which doesn't sound like a dog needing to go on a flight. 

Protection as in aggressive behavior is not a task for a SD. Again, I see problems brewing if she tries to take it on a plane full of people.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I think I would really confuse your aunt.

I have worked with dog (and cat) rescue for years and also spend a lot of time with my local humane society where I am a member, a volunteer, and sit on the Board of Directors. I own 3 dogs all purchased from breeders. I really don't believe that anything that I have done contributes to dogs being in or dying in shelters.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If I could have Sinister with me at all times I definitly would. 

I get completely stressed out thinking about taking him to the groomers. I actually booked 5 appointments and then I freaked myself out and cancelled them all. Yesterday I finally took him to the groomers, I stayed right next to him the whole time and I was stressed for more than half of the time.

I leave work and go straight home, my friends come to my house unless I can bring Sinister to their house. When I sleep somewhere else, Sin comes with me. I cant even go on vacation without him.

When we are together I am calm, when we are apart I panic.

:crazy:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> If I could have Sinister with me at all times I definitly would.
> 
> I get completely stressed out thinking about taking him to the groomers. I actually booked 5 appointments and then I freaked myself out and cancelled them all. Yesterday I finally took him to the groomers, I stayed right next to him the whole time and I was stressed for more than half of the time.
> 
> ...


 
oh yeah.... i dont travel without my dogs. Nobody can take care of them or handle them the way i can. and IME, most people wouldnt listen to the directions anyway if by some miracle i DID trust someone to take care of them for a weekend.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

See, my dogs are my family, I can go out without them without stressing, I don't mind them going to get pampered at the groomers, but if I'm going to be out for more than five hours, my dogs go with me, it's usually to a friends house to hang out. 

I think my aunt has taken it TOO far!! Her dog by no means is a service dog type of dog.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am calm, my dog is calm. I wonder if there is a connection.

hhhhmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah they can manage at home in their crates while i'm out running errands and stuff but if we're planning anything overnight, they come with. End of story. I wanna get a small motorhome or pull behind trailer so we can take the cats too and not have to worry about finding someone to check on them while we're gone. Was proven to me at least this last trip, that the friend we had watch the cats didnt follow directions and wasnt here every day like he was supposed to be. I was mad. Told hubby we should have just had our other friends take care of them like last time.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister is always calm, he is a laid back kind of dog, he goes with the flow. 

He can go into someones home and sleep there and not have a single problem, nothing really bothers him. He keeps me calm and relaxed and being with him keeps me from panicing.

I'm crazy, so what? I'm still a rockstar!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Sinister is always calm, he is a laid back kind of dog, he goes with the flow.
> 
> He can go into someones home and sleep there and not have a single problem, nothing really bothers him. He keeps me calm and relaxed and being with him keeps me from panicing.
> 
> *I'm crazy, so what? I'm still a rockstar*!


 
exactly!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow. I have seen some really bad rants on this webring, but this one takes the case. Seems you have no idea what a service dog is or should be (lots of good info shared by others already here on THAT topic), yet you feel justified in attacking your aunt and her dog and feel that everyone else should buy in to your tantrum. I have never met a "kick me" breed (although I've met several people I'd love to kick, never a dog), and I find the fact that you use the term so loosely and with such unabashed amusement horribly offensive. If you don't like your aunt or her dog, don't reach out to her. My guess is she won't be banging on your door anytime soon for a hug, anyway.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I think something was missed....?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Echo, you don't know me. First off, I have never kicked a dog but heard this term used over and over, sorry if it offended you SO MUCH.... Won't use it again, consdiering I try not to go around actively offending people.

Second. I know EXACTLY what a service dog SHOULD BE. I grew up with TWO in my house for my mentally and physically disabled sister and mother. Thanks though! Having your dog who is people aggressive to people who come too close to the owner, or dog aggressive should NOT become service dogs!! NO matter WHAT, those dogs are put in LOTS of situations and they have to handle a LOT! 

This is NO tantrum, don't get it twisted. It was me asking if I was over judging the situation was too quick. BTW, my aunt loves me. A lot. And yes, in fact she will be baning on my door here soon, considering she is making a stop here on her trip to FL. I'll see her this weekend.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

If your aunt would like to talk to an actual service dog user who has an owner trained dog I'd be happy to talk to her. About the requirements for a service dog as far as being legally disabled, service tasks, public access training, etc.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good idea Lin.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

The thing is. My mom has a service dog. Also my sister. So my mom knows a LOT about them. She spoke to my mom.... I have no idea what the convo entailed but I understand that no matter what was said. She got her dog "certified" anyways.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, she just had her cat "certified" as a service cat. LMBO!! I seriously think this is her getting around paying for shipping her animals to FL from CA.... LMBO!! * SIGH * I love her, but she is insane. Hahahahahahaha.... a service cat. I've been sick ALL day and she just gave me a good laugh....


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I normally don't really care if people 'abuse' the system, so long as authorities think it's legit or whatever and don't get those who really are SD's and such in trouble, but seeing as how this dog is aggressive and has bitten you, and has attacked a poodle, and from what you have said about your aunt's disposition on the poodle situation (happy that she was protecting her and the owner couldn't sue???), then I think it's bogus.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Konotashi said:


> I normally don't really care if people 'abuse' the system, so long as authorities think it's legit or whatever and don't get those who really are SD's and such in trouble


Thats not possible. Because a service dog (and the handler too!) is held to a much higher standard than a pet dog. Its not possible to pass a pet off as a service animal without incident 100% of the time. It takes YEARS of training for a service animal. So even if they get away with it 95% of the time, somewhere somehow the dog did not act appropriately or the handler did not deal with a situation appropriately and damaged the image of service animals in someones eyes. 

I probably would have agreed with you before I was a service dog user. I didn't see the big deal, but I didn't know much about service animals. Even before I started the public access training I became hyper aware that everytime I would be in public with my SD I was representing ALL SD users. Most people never see a service dog, I waitressed for years and never saw any customers with service dogs. All it takes is that one bad apple to be the only experience someone has. I've been harassed by employees and questioned on if my dog is a real service dog due to people trying to get away with it. I just want to be able to get what I need done without problems. 

As for a service cat, no such thing. According to the ADA reformation act which is official law as of March 15th service animal is defined as an assistance DOG. 


> *Service animal means any dog* that is individually trained to do work or perform tasks for the benefit of an individual with a disability, including a physical, sensory, psychiatric, intellectual, or other mental disability. *Other species of animals, whether wild or domestic, trained or untrained, are not service animals for the purposes of this definition. *The work or tasks performed by a service animal must be directly related to the handler´s disability. Examples of work or tasks include, but are not limited to, assisting individuals who are blind or have low vision with navigation and other tasks, alerting individuals who are deaf or hard of hearing to the presence of people or sounds, providing non-violent protection or rescue work, pulling a wheelchair, assisting an individual during a seizure, alerting individuals to the presence of allergens, retrieving items such as medicine or the telephone, providing physical support and assistance with balance and stability to individuals with mobility disabilities, and helping persons with psychiatric and neurological disabilities by preventing or interrupting impulsive or destructive behaviors. The crime deterrent effects of an animal´s presence and the provision of emotional support, well-being, comfort, or companionship do not constitute work or tasks for the purposes of this definition.


Bolding is mine. The best her cat could be is an ESA (emotional support animal) which has no access rights, no certifications (well service dog certification doesn't exist either, the most it means is the dog was deemed certified by the individual training organization) and no training. ESAs only have rights when it comes to housing and air carriers, and there must be documentation from a physician stating that the pet is an active part of the psychiatric treatment plan.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

abusing the system - definitely
kicking the dog - I doubt anyone is kicking a dog and posting about it, but when I read it I just knew that SOMEONE was going to come along and be "that guy" and complain saying (in my best high pitched whiny voice) "oh noes you cant kick a dog that's cruel and unusual blah blah blah" get real noone kicked the dog
I just never anticipated that that same person would also take the crazy aunt's side on the validity of being a "service dog" - seriously that's nuts. Now you wanna call it an "emotional support animal", I'll buy that as a psych thing after all i'm a psych major, we do it with children and the military, why not to help with neurosis. but that is not the same as a "service dog"


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

EchoGSD said:


> Wow. I have seen some really bad rants on this webring, but this one takes the case. Seems you have no idea what a service dog is or should be (lots of good info shared by others already here on THAT topic), yet you feel justified in attacking your aunt and her dog and feel that everyone else should buy in to your tantrum. I have never met a "kick me" breed (although I've met several people I'd love to kick, never a dog), and I find the fact that you use the term so loosely and with such unabashed amusement horribly offensive. If you don't like your aunt or her dog, don't reach out to her. My guess is she won't be banging on your door anytime soon for a hug, anyway.


This is far from taking the cake as far as rants go. Who are you to judge? I think she knows her aunt better than anyone, geeze!


----------

